# Recording from VM Tivo



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

For those who may want to keep something that they have recorded on VM Tivo or record anything from VOD, YouTube etc I have tried the following with good results.

One of my S1 Tivo's I returned back to Freeview using a Sony VTX box and plugged the VM Tivo scart into the VCR scart of the Freeview STB so now if I want to keep or move elsewhere anything I just switch the Sony box to allow loopthrough of the VCR scart set a manual recording on the S1 Tivo and start the VM Tivo playing and then if needed I can get it of the S1 to my PC via TyTools.

I hope before long the network port and the various options will be enabled and the task will be much simpler, although I doubt that they will enable any means to record VOD etc.

So keep your old S1 handy it makes a good dumb recorder.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Don't you lose some quality of the picture, though, compared to if it were possible to run Tytool from the VM Tivo?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

We can "nearly" do it with TiVo Desktop (PC shows up in TiVo menus, but TiVo doesn't show up on PC).
We're just waiting for it to be "turned on".


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

mikerr said:


> We can "nearly" do it with TiVo Desktop (PC shows up in TiVo menus, but TiVo doesn't show up on PC).
> We're just waiting for it to be "turned on".


Has there been confirmation that they will turn it on?

And will it transfer an .mpg (MPEG2 compliant) file to the PC, like I can with TyTools? Thanks.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

dvdfever said:


> Don't you lose some quality of the picture, though, compared to if it were possible to run Tytool from the VM Tivo?


YES. But at present it is the only way I can think of and even if they enable the Tivo Desktop and network options that still wont allow transfer of anything on VOD my way does allow recording of iplayer and you tube


----------

